# Aquariums West's new store: fish have arrived



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I popped into Aquariums West's new store at Beatty and Robson today and was amazed at how gleaming and cheerful it was. I can only imagine how much work it takes to move all those aquariums, not to mention setting up the plumbing and wiring for them. Jeannie and Cam and their entire crew must be exhausted. 

Jeannie says that they'll be paying less rent in the new space and so prices will reflect that.

While I was there, I noticed that they have all of the new Fluval tanks in (Ebi, Flora, Spec and Chi). Their tanks don't have fish yet, but their display and plant tanks are up and running. The fish room is stunning. Braineater's custom art pieces are very playful.

If I ever win a lottery, I'm going to ask Jeannie to set up my house like that. She planned out all the tanks and plumbing on paper and probably qualifies for an honorary degree in Engineering.

I really appreciate that this store has an elevator.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

...will have to go have a look. So happy for her .She is a very nice person . Always pleasant , been going there off and on for years. Haven't been for while ..must go now ..is there a star bucks beside it ...Do you smell a road trip


----------



## Edarion (Apr 21, 2010)

How are the prices like compared to the other sponsors here....
Charlies, J & L, Aprils, IPU


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They've been paying exorbitant rent but their costs are going down now, and they seem very happy about that. Jeannie also said that she might soon be stocking April's discus.

Aquaman-- I wasn't looking for Starbucks in particular but there are several coffee shops around there, one right across the street. And there was a Starbucks cup on their counter. <grin>



Edarion said:


> How are the prices like compared to the other sponsors here....
> Charlies, J & L, Aprils, IPU


----------



## davej (Apr 28, 2010)

I stopped in too, what a great new location. Really worth checking out.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

iA heard alot about it. spent some time down at their old place helping remove tanks. they got a whole new state of the art tank system installed. Ill be going down to see the new place. i may even go buy myself a little hagen edge or ebi or something .  not that i need more fish or tanks..but they are cool. 
And yes we were discussing her selling my discus . I know they take great care of their fish so i think it would be a great store to carry them.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Glad to hear their settling in and looking forward to the fresh start.Great news with april possibly providing discus , all the best to both parties.Hopefully sometime during the new year, she can become a sponsor here and join in on this great community.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

HI April,

If you're choosing between the Ebi and the Edge, I'd recommend the Ebi as a gift for your husband because he's raising cherry shrimp. It's an absolutely beautiful tank, silent and easy to clean, and because of the 3D background and the attractive shrimp-friendly substrate that comes with it, it's beautiful from the moment you add water.



aprils aquarium said:


> iA heard alot about it. spent some time down at their old place helping remove tanks. they got a whole new state of the art tank system installed. Ill be going down to see the new place. i may even go buy myself a little hagen edge or ebi or something .  not that i need more fish or tanks..but they are cool.
> And yes we were discussing her selling my discus . I know they take great care of their fish so i think it would be a great store to carry them.


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

my husband has his cherries and crystals in a 60 gallon plexi tank. lol. lots of room to spread their little legs.


----------



## Sandy Landau (Jun 4, 2010)

I can't wait to see fish in their gorgeous tanks. What I really want is one of Braineater's wall clocks! Now, how so I tell Santa? lol



Morainy said:


> Braineater's custom art pieces are very playful.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

They're putting fish in their tanks tonight, finally!


----------

